

Ask HN: stand up comedy course or MBA? - berito

I am generally thought of by colleagues as a bright hacker with good ideas and implementation. What I suck at is speaking publicly. What course would make me build this skill better?
======
chimmely2
As an MBA and actor, I'd advise an improv comedy course! Stand-up is great,
but, doesn't teach you the importance of listening and playing off of others,
which is pretty critical to speaking well, imho.

------
sritch
Stand up comedy. As a business school graduate, I can say that there aren't
enough courses doing speaking. I'm signing up for an improv course next month
so that I can get better.

